# Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock



## amselmeister (20. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe was komisches im Teich. Da sind jetzt wo es so kalt sind immer mehr von. Dachte erst das wären Pflanzenreste oder kleine Äste.
Heute abend sah ich mit der Taschenlampe das die sich bewegten.

Sieht aus wie ein Zimtröllchen wo so ein  Lebewesen drin ist was so aussieht wie ein Bienenkopf.

Was ist das?


----------



## [atc]para (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock*

Hallo
 vermute es handelt sich um Köcherfliegen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## amselmeister (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock*

wenn ich so nach Bildern schaue kommt das hin.
Kenne mich mit so Lebewesen gar nicht aus. 
Als Laie stellt sich da mir die frage was machen __ Fliegen (welcher art auch immer) im Teich.?
Und warum jetzt wo es so kalt ist.

Ist das etwas , was ich aus dem Teich nehmen sollte oder soll(kann) es da bleiben?


----------



## elkop (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock*

weil das die larven sind, die im wasser leben, bis ihre metamorphose zur fliege stattfindet. ähnlich wie bei den __ libellen, nur dass die libellenlarven sich keine häuschen bauen, um sich drin zu verstecken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock*

Hi Amselmeister,

Köcherfiegen hab trotz dem Namenszusatz ...fliege mit __ Fliegen nichts zu tun. Sie gehören zu einer viel älteren (primitiveren) Insektenklasse
Die kannst Du im Teich lassen. Je nach Art fressen sie Detrius, verrottende Pflanzen, Aas und andere Kleintiere. Manche gehen aber auch mal an lebende Pflanzen (meißt aber wenn nix anderes mehr da ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## amselmeister (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das? Sieht aus wie ein Stock*

alles klar , danke


----------

